# Poops and farts



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey all

Just wondered if chi's always poop so much. My zola east really well but like 5 mins after he eats he poos it all out. There very health poops so Im not worried about that. Just wondered if he will always poop this much. There so smelly

Oh and the other thing is he farts allot, you can't hear him do it. It's like all if a sudden theres this smell and its sooooo bad and you know he's broken wind again

*vicky*


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

IT might be that new dog food you are trying. Something is not agreeing with his tummy. What kind of food are you feeding him now?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi does poop a lot, but not many farts. every once in awhile but it could also be my daughter blaming it on the dog lol. as for the smell i barely know when chiwi goes until i look at the wee wee pad. it's the food she eats (royal canin)


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

well at the moment he has been eating pedigree puppy dry food and at tea time a little wet food but now I am trying him on a new food to see if that helps, James Wellbeloved 

*vicky*


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah is on Royal Canin as well, but yea his poops and farts are really bad...LOL. I thought it was normal because my cousin told me his Chi used to do that a lot too. It's so funny when he farts though he acts like nothing happened, but if Ash farts he gives this weird look like, "what's going on?" But I did hear it once and it was so funny I was on the ground laughing sooooo hard!!! :lol:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

lol  great topic!
I find that both my guys poop a lot, but that is normal, I had them only on IAMs mini chunks and then I added Royal Canin to the mix...now, they poop around the same but Smelly (the farting dog as my family knows him, and well) has even smellier windbreakers! Their breaths have turn for the worst too..and their poo is a bit stinkier...I guess really good food might be great for them but can destroy your nose!  So...is normal, all of it..and it might take you a while before you guys reach to that perfect food, taste, smell combination. :wink:


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

*POOS*

 FUUUNNNYYYY MY BABY POOS RIGHT AFTER SHE EATS AND RIGHT AFTER SHE WAKES UP ALMOST EVERYTIME SHE IS 8 WEEKS OLD SHE FARTS AND SHE EVEN BURPS I NOTICE SHE DOES THE BURPING IF SHE IS REALLY FULL I FIGURE SHE IS TAKING IN TO MUCH AIR WHEN SHE IS GOOBLING HER FOOD DOWN.  i THINK IT IS CUTE I DONT REALLY NOTICE A BAD SMELL


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

tell me about it...my chis must poop 6-7 times a day each....and probably pee 10-12 times a day each....food and water run right through their little bodies


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

HMMMM Where is Auggies food going He only poops twice a day :roll:


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> HMMMM Where is Auggies food going He only poops twice a day :roll:



Same here, Seiah only goes 2-3 times a day, but he definitely makes up for it in size. :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: When Bruiser "Farts" he stops dead in his tracks and trys to turn around and look at his Butt!! It is Hilarious!! Like, "did I do that?" :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

sjc said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: When Bruiser "Farts" he stops dead in his tracks and trys to turn around and look at his Butt!! It is Hilarious!! Like, "did I do that?" :wink:


 YEAH KEmo does that!! :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> sjc said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: When Bruiser "Farts" he stops dead in his tracks and trys to turn around and look at his Butt!! It is Hilarious!! Like, "did I do that?" :wink:
> ...


Yeah, Jasmine does that too. She only poops 2-3 times a day, and doesn't fart that often, but when she does - watch out. Whew!

LMAO :lol: What a topic!!! It's getting pretty bad when you are on the internet discussing your dog's poops and farts. OMG :lol:


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yoda also poops ALL the time. After he eats, a snack, waking up, plays he always has to poop. He doesn't fart though. :lol:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I've found that different foods cause Zeus to go X amount of times. When I first got Zeus, he was on Nutra, then the vet recommended Eukanuba small bites. He pooped A LOT then. After I did a lot of reading on different types of dog foods and what I thought was best for him, I started feeding him brands such as Solid Gold, Natural Balance, and now Royal Canin for Chi's. He poops just twice a day, once in the morning, and once at night.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Auggies Mom said:


> HMMMM Where is Auggies food going He only poops twice a day :roll:


 So do my girls


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> chiwi does poop a lot, but not many farts. every once in awhile but it could also be my daughter blaming it on the dog lol. as for the smell i barely know when chiwi goes until i look at the wee wee pad. it's the food she eats (royal canin)


Dixie eats Royal Canin too and does fart occasionally, but I was wondering if Chiwi gets an upset stomach if the food was a little oily. Let me explain myself. The first bag of RC we got, we left the food in there, filled up her little bowl when empty, and the food in the bag(over time) got a little oily. Dixie had diarrhea and nasty farts all the time from it. Now I keep it contained in tupperware in a cool-dry area and no diarrhea and the RC is never oily. 

My question to you luvmypuppet and all those feeding the RC mini is did you leave the food in the bag and did it get oily? Or did you put it in a container?


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I was told by Vet about 10 years ago. The amount of times a dog will go has to do with the food. I was told to put mine on Pro Plan at that time that was for Rottis Cleaning up after them was like cleaning up after an elephant. The pro plan did work though, less poopa scoopin lol


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

MsStephanie said:


> luvmypuppet said:
> 
> 
> > chiwi does poop a lot, but not many farts. every once in awhile but it could also be my daughter blaming it on the dog lol. as for the smell i barely know when chiwi goes until i look at the wee wee pad. it's the food she eats (royal canin)
> ...


i leave it in the bag, but i keep it sealed real tight and i squeeze as much air as i can out.... chiwi has never had any tummy troubles leading to diarrhea even when she had coccidea she only had soft stools with a drop of blood in it for one day and that was it. she has thrown up a few times though, i think it's the weather plus drinking a lot in the middle of playing and zoomies...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

All of a sudden Lily will sniff her own butt. I assume some sort of odor has just been emitted but I never smell a thing. Her poop only smells when mommy has given her a forbidden treat. :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> All of a sudden Lily will sniff her own butt. I assume some sort of odor has just been emitted but I never smell a thing. Her poop only smells when mommy has given her a forbidden treat. :wink:


  LUCKY YOU! :roll: My family now knows that if a somebody (not chi) has let one go they can ALL blame Smelly, he kills I tells ya!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Good Lord!......how did we ever get on this topic! :lol: :wink: I never thought in a million years I would be on the Internet discussing how many times a day my dog "Poops" and Farts"! :lol:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

This is so funny! Just shows how addicted we are to our dogs that we even discuss their bowel movements! :lol: :lol: 
Poppy poops about 2-3 times a day, in little installments...she is real pee pee merchant, goes at least 6 times a day..and her farts? They are silent but deadly and usually happen when she is snuggled right up to my nose... :shock:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Camilla King said:


> They are silent but deadly and usually happen when she is snuggled right up to my nose... :shock:



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That is so funny because that's when Dixie lets one out!! She loves sleeping on my chest and lets one rip!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

OMG This has been a laugh a minute. I reckon if we went on long enough we could get get this thread published into a little booklet with appropriately funny illustrations! It would be a bestseller! Brooke & Minx are fed Royal Canin Mini Breed & Brooke has the softer poops & silent, smelly farts and Minx generally has the firmer poops despite the fact that she is the main poop eater, scavenger & rubbish guts when she's outdoors. They generally do 3 poops a day each but sometimes for such little dogs they sure can be a generous size and so smelly when they are "fresh". :laughing8:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg vienna farts like crazy !! thing is she always lays on my pillow or in my neck :shock: :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL Sadie used to fart like crazy when we first got her but now that she's on Wellness I don't notice farts or stinky poop! But, TINY had the nastiest farts!!! :shock: I can't believe that came out of a 2 lb dog!! I think it was all that A/D!

My kids poop about 2 times a day...depending on how active they are!


----------

